# Create Your Mma God!!!



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

*Punching*
Speed
Combo
Strength

*Knee's

Elbows

Kicks

Take downs

Take down defense

Slams

Submissions

Ground and pound*


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

OKay MMA god...hmmmmm, ME! all done
well if it is like percentages or what because i don't know what you are getting at here....Explain please?


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

Punching
Speed- Alex Emlinenko (Terrible fighter but fast with the Hands)
Combo- Rich Franklin
Strength-A.A

Knee's- W. SIlva

Elbows- The Crow (Even though he sucks)

Kicks- Cro Cop

Take downs- Randy Coture

Take down defense- Chuck Liddell

Slams- Rampage Jackson

Submissions-Big Nog

Ground and pound- Fedor

Chin- Fugita

Heart-Dave Terrel....LOL J/p Coture

Stare down- Wanderlie Silva of course!!!


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

Punching-Chuck Lidell
Speed-Kevin Jackson:dunno: 
Combo-idk umm Mike Tyson plus kicks
Strength- Matt hughes LbsforLBs. But Marious Pundanowski. WSM! 

Knee's-IDK but umm A MT expert

Elbows-Davis Loiseau

Kicks- Rich Franklin

Take downs-Josh Koshcheck

Take down defense- Chuck Lidell

Slams-Matt Hughes

Submissions-Royce Gracie (when he didn't suck:laugh: )

Ground and pound-Randy Couture

Sorry i don't knwo to many people's skills individually:dunno:


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

:laugh: Lol you can start with the kicks

Kicks- Rich Franklin/Isn't even good with his feet,You should watch a few Videos of Cro cop or JMT.

Take downs-Josh Koshcheck..Eh He's been cought in submissions and knocked out when he goes for shoots.

The Knee's...hmmm Alot of people in pride Silva is the best in my opinion 

As for the Punching i didnt think of putting anyone in here that didnt do MMA


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

Eminem
Take downs-Josh Koshcheck..Eh He's been cought in submissions and knocked out when he goes for shoots.
[/QUOTE said:


> umm nobody is to good for koshcheck he was an ncaa all american
> OWNED!
> but who cares about kicks and koshcheck is the next big thing for mma


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

Punching
Speed - Cro Cop
Combo - Cro Cop
Strength - Fedor

Knee's - Wanderlei Silva

Elbows - Loiseau

Kicks - Cro Cop

Take downs - Coleman (I still think he has some of the best in the business today)

Take down defense - Cro Cop

Slams - Rampage

Submissions - Big Nog

Ground and pound - Fedor

Some other things to add:

Chin - Hunt

Heart - Big Nog (Would love to see Fedor, but he usually dominates too much for us to tell)

A few for fun:

Staredown - Wanderlei Silva

Music - Kryptonite


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

Best trash talker Tito cherry lips...


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

> umm nobody is to good for koshcheck he was an ncaa all american
> OWNED!
> but who cares about kicks and koshcheck is the next big thing for mma


This isn't College it's the UFC like i said he was cought with Submissions and knocked out.


----------



## Sub By Armbar (May 14, 2006)

I would just combine the two fighters you see in my sig with CroCop. Done, the worlds first MMA God.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Knee's - shamrock

Elbows -Diaz

Kicks - Cro Cop

Take downs - Deff Randy Couture

Take down defense - TiTo Ortiz

Slams - Hughes.. DER

Submissions - HORN

Ground and pound - Tanner

Some other things to add:

Chin - CabbAge

Heart - Randy Couture

A few for fun:

Staredown - Tank abott

Music - DMX


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Eminem said:


> Elbows- The Crow (Even though he sucks)


Shut up. David Loiseau is respected and a good fighter. He didn't beat Evan Tanner because he sucks. I bet the only reason you think he sucks is because he lost to Rich Franklin (who had a broken hand), when Franklin is possibly the best pound for pound fighter in UFC. David Loiseau not to mention also trains the next welterweight champ Georges St. Pierre. Don't say Loiseau sucks man.

For some here is what I would put:

*Ground*-Fedor Emelianko or Diego Sanchez (Diego's only part I enjoy of his game)
*Punching*-Rich Franklin (admit he is the best puncher in the UFC)
*Elbows*-Pat Smith (After seeing Scott Morris I have to say Pat lol) or David Loiseau.
*Submission*-Matt Hughes (the best submission specialist currently in the UFC)
*Grappling*- Royce Gracie (old school lol)
*Character Traits* (for fun)- BJ Penn hahahah!


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

> Shut up. David Loiseau is respected and a good fighter. He didn't beat Evan Tanner because he sucks. I bet the only reason you think he sucks is because he lost to Rich Franklin (who had a broken hand), when Franklin is possibly the best pound for pound fighter in UFC. David Loiseau not to mention also trains the next welterweight champ Georges St. Pierre. Don't say Loiseau sucks man.
> 
> For some here is what I would put:


You shut up

HHmmmm He has terrible Grappling.EVan Tanner was waxing him he took his back, like 4 times until Crow cought him with the Elbow

And no he doesn't Train GSP they trained with each other..Your making it seem like he tought GSP everything he knows.

Gorge Rivera Kicked his ass for 3 rounds(Chris Leben KNocked Rivera out in the first round)

He SUCKS!!


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

> Knee's - shamrock
> 
> Elbows -Diaz
> 
> ...


My god will reck you!!!


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Eminem said:


> Gorge Rivera Kicked his ass for 3 rounds(Chris Leben KNocked Rivera out in the first round)


Yep, that's why Chris Leben lost to crappy Joe Doerkson but somehow David "Crappy" Loiseau in your case beat Joe Doerkson up for three rounds. And Jorge Rivera had more experience than Loiseau as it was Loiseau's second UFC match against Rivera. And Jorge Rivera tapped out to Franklin as Franklin beat Loiseau by decision. If Loiseau and Rivera faught today, Loiseau would KO him in the second round.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

> Yep, that's why Chris Leben lost to crappy Joe Doerkson but somehow David "Crappy" Loiseau in your case beat Joe Doerkson up for three rounds. And Jorge Rivera had more experience than Loiseau as it was Loiseau's second UFC match against Rivera. And Jorge Rivera tapped out to Franklin as Franklin beat Loiseau by decision. If Loiseau and Rivera faught today, Loiseau would KO him in the second round.


LMAO.....Leben lost Joe Doerkson before he was even in the UFC.....Heck it was before he was on the Ultimate Fighter:laugh: Nice Job awnsering your self.

And as for Crow Vs Rich...He got his ass kicked and ran away fromhim for 5 rounds are you kidding me???Rich had his back liike 3 times.Wow Crow tagged him with one punch only to get taken down 3 seconds later.

And why are you trying to compare Leben??I dont care about him.

Im just saying "The Crow" is terrible


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

Maybe if loiseau could elbow him from the top but if not he would ge this ass kicked by jorge again


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Eminem said:


> Im just saying "The Crow" is terrible


Oh, god dangit. You win. I still think David is a good fighter in my opinion though.


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

The crow isn't terrible though. He beat tanner.........


----------



## Dandada187 (Jun 7, 2006)

Punching - Liddel
Speed - Swick
Combo - Silva
Strength - Fedor

Knee's - Silva

Elbows - Deigo

Kicks - Shogun

Take downs - Hughes

Take down defense - Shamrock

Slams - Hughes

Submissions - Rickson

Ground and pound - Deigo
__________________


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

Dandada187 said:


> Take down defense - Shamrock
> 
> __________________


SHAMROCK!!! NOT ANYMORE.....or ever. TITO TOOK HIM DOWN LIKE 10 times:laugh:


----------



## Dandada187 (Jun 7, 2006)

doublelegtakedown said:


> SHAMROCK!!! NOT ANYMORE.....or ever. TITO TOOK HIM DOWN LIKE 10 times:laugh:


ya man im talkin about sharock in his first 10 years of MMA not his last 3..LMAO


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

doublelegtakedown said:


> The crow isn't terrible though. He beat tanner.........


Thats what I told Eminem but then he pulls out these facts how he lost to Rivera and was a coward to Franklin. Well, you have to be a coward against Franklin because it is impossible to beat him. All it takes is him to punch you once in the face and your face is filled with blood or bruised.



Dandada187 said:


> ya man im talkin about sharock in his first 10 years of MMA not his last 3..LMAO


Yeah, in his early days Shamrock was awesome at taking down people. Now he is just on drugs and simply can't anymore.


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

Eminem has a thick ****** skull.........


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

doublelegtakedown said:


> Eminem has a thick ****** skull.........


I know, everyone on this forum dislikes him simply because of his attitude. Has he ever agreed with anyone? David Loiseau is a good fighter. You can't be a terrible fighter if you beat Tanner (35-7) and get a title shot against Franklin.


----------



## Dandada187 (Jun 7, 2006)

Rush said:


> Thats what I told Eminem but then he pulls out these facts how he lost to Rivera and was a coward to Franklin. Well, you have to be a coward against Franklin because it is impossible to beat him. All it takes is him to punch you once in the face and your face is filled with blood or bruised.


MAN GO **** URSELVES David is the shit...get him a rematch with Rivera and dave will KO him forsure....and you honestly think Rich is unstopable? have you even seen him get KO ? I have...man put dan henderson against rich i bet dan KO him in the first round


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Dandada187 said:


> MAN GO **** URSELVES David is the shit...get him a rematch with Rivera and dave will KO him forsure....and you honestly think Rich is unstopable? have you even seen him get KO ? I have...man put dan henderson against rich i bet dan KO him in the first round


No way, no way, Franklin would absolutely kill Henderson so easily like he did to Quarry. That's what I said to Eminem, put Rivera and Loiseau in the ring and Loiseau wins second round. He is the one you probably mean to go "f himself".


----------



## Dandada187 (Jun 7, 2006)

Rush said:


> No way, no way, Franklin would absolutely kill Henderson so easily like he did to Quarry. That's what I said to Eminem, put Rivera and Loiseau in the ring and Loiseau wins second round. He is the one you probably mean to go "f himself".


Quarry? LMFAO...And who has Quarry beatin' ? NO ONE....


----------



## Sub By Armbar (May 14, 2006)

The fact that this kid just compared Quarry to Henderson tells you everything you need to know.


----------



## Dandada187 (Jun 7, 2006)

Sub By Armbar said:


> The fact that this kid just compared Quarry to Henderson tells you everything you need to know.


lol, true that


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Dandada187 said:


> Quarry? LMFAO...And who has Quarry beatin' ? NO ONE....


Shoanie Carter, Pete Sell, two really good fighters. Shaonie Carter could probably even beat Dan Henderson. And I said Franklin would beat Henderson just as bad as he did to Quarry.


----------



## Dandada187 (Jun 7, 2006)

Rush said:


> Shoanie Carter, Pete Sell, two really good fighters. Shaonie Carter infact won a main event in that wannabe organization Dan Henderson is in called PRIDE :laugh:. And I said Franklin would beat Henderson just as bad as he did to Quarry.


Wow...you are a dumbass


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Dandada187 said:


> Wow...you are a dumbass


Not as dumb as saying this forum should plagerize the whole forum of Sherdog. And saying a respected member UFCFAN33 was on crack when you clearly are.


----------



## Sub By Armbar (May 14, 2006)

The fact that he calls Pride a wannabe org definitely tells you everything. LOL

That is why he is on my ignore list. He is a young punk kid with absolutely shit for MMA knowladge.


----------



## Dandada187 (Jun 7, 2006)

Sub By Armbar said:


> The fact that he calls Pride a wannabe org definitely tells you everything. LOL
> 
> That is why he is on my ignore list. He is a young punk kid with absolutely shit for MMA knowladge.


He is on mine now too


----------



## Sub By Armbar (May 14, 2006)

It wouldn't be so bad if he was willing to learn but he doesn't want to learn anything. But what can you expect from a Sherdog reject?

No offense intended to anyone who left that bs site. I myself left there years ago because of it's 5 year olds whining, crying and talking s**t all the time


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Sub By Armbar said:


> It wouldn't be so bad if he was willing to learn but he doesn't want to learn anything. But want can you expect from a Sherdog reject?


Sherdog reject? Haha, I actually have about 3,000 posts on Sherdog and are still there and pretty well respected, rather than from you and Dandada. As far as I know your the one I first called a Sherdog reject and you told me you were the one banned from Sherdog and said they could f theirselves. Stop copying me you **** or go die.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Sub By Armbar said:


> No offense intended to anyone who left that bs site. I myself left there years ago because of it's 5 year olds whining, crying and talking s**t all the time


No offence. Don't give me none of that bs. It's sad how you are older than me and act so immature and walk into a middle of an argument and start talking crap about ME. Not me talking about YOU. And then you accuse me of talking crap about you and knowing nothing. Wow, you seem sometimes seem older than me but other times you seem like your even younger than me but just trying to act older because of those around you arguing with me.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

> I know, everyone on this forum dislikes him simply because of his attitude. Has he ever agreed with anyone? David Loiseau is a good fighter. You can't be a terrible fighter if you beat Tanner (35-7) and get a title shot against Franklin.


LMAO...My attitude?? umm your the one who tol me to shut up..Your the ignorant AC/DC boy short lver that dissed me on the wwe thread.

I find it funny how you said "No one likes me"Im not sure if thats true but i could give a flying F what anyone on an MMA Site thinks of me.....:cheeky4: 
Get a life u loser.I bet you never did a combat sprot in your life.

And as for the "******" thing quit being racist you low life


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

And i have no idea who Armbar or anyone else is talking about but i bet i know alot more then Rush does.


----------



## Sub By Armbar (May 14, 2006)

Eminem said:


> And i have no idea who Armbar or anyone else is talking about but i bet i know alot more then Rush does.


LOL Rush is the person I was talking about.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Knees - Cro Cop

Punches - Rich Franklin

Elbows -Rich Franklin

Kicks - Cro Cop

Take downs - Dan Severn

Take down defense - Tito Ortiz

Slams - Hughes

Submissions - Gracie

Ground and pound - Fedor

Chin - Fedor

Endurance- Fedor

Heart - Randy Couture

Staredown - Tank Abott

Music - Rock or Rap*


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Knees and kicks- Cro cop
Punches- Liddell
Elbows- Franklin
Takedowns- Severn
Takedown defense- Liddell
Slams- Rampage
Submissions- Royce
Groundnpound- Fedor
Chin- Cabbage
Staredown- Tank


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Eminem said:


> Your the ignorant *AC/DC* boy short lver that dissed me on the wwe thread.


AC/DC? I dislike AC/DC dude. Anyway this thread is old. I don't care if you guys think I know nothing about mixed martial arts but I know a lot about UFC. I just don't know that much about Pride and King of the Cage which is what other organizations you need to know in order to know about mixed martial arts facts and which fighter is which. Oh well, this thread is old, I should give it a rest now before one of us gets in trouble by the gorts.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I know about the ufc and pride that's about it. I wouldn't say that there is one person in this forum who can call themselves an expert in MMA. Don't dis on AC/DC.*


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *I know about the ufc and pride that's about it. I wouldn't say that there is one person in this forum who can call themselves an expert in MMA. Don't dis on AC/DC.*


Exactly and Sub by Armbar thinks he knows it all just because he knows more about it then me. I'm only 14 and have been watching it for four years. You have to watch it for about twenty to know it all. Oh well peace everyone.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

It doesn'tmatter how long you have been watching it im 16 and have been watching it since i was 5 years old.And was very obsessed with it i may say.

All this fighting is stupid and pointless.(You go on music forums for that  )

haha w/e


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Eminem said:


> It doesn'tmatter how long you have been watching it im 16 and have been watching it since i was 5 years old.And was very obsessed with it i may say.
> 
> All this fighting is stupid and pointless.(You go on music forums for that  )
> 
> haha w/e


Yeah, the only person on this forum who argues like this is Sub by Armbar because he is a immature for his age. Let's stop and let Sub argue with himself on how his life sucks. Truce Eminem?


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

You don't need 20 years to know everything, only a few dedicated years. I only follow Pride and UFC, but I can tell you where you lost your credibility. It was when you said Franklin would KO Henderson as easily as Quarry. That's absolutely ridiculous, and you shouldn't say things when you aren't 100% sure.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

samurice said:


> You don't need 20 years to know everything, only a few dedicated years. I only follow Pride and UFC, but I can tell you where you lost your credibility. It was when you said Franklin would KO Henderson as easily as Quarry. That's absolutely ridiculous, and you should say thing when you aren't 100% sure.


Well, I have to say you are the most knowledgeable non-mod on this forum. Every fact you have post on this forum is pretty much true. But I still believe that Franklin can KO Henderson. Just not as much as he did to Quarry. Who do you say would win? Henderson or Franklin?


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

Ok rush

But ya i would love to see Henderson and Franklin,Henderson would win though.

Better wrestling can take a better punch to.Although Franklin is darn fast with his hands.

Both of them are 2 of the smoothest Middle weight fighters ive seen.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

The reason why I think Franklin will win is for one he punches harder than any other middleweight and I just would never watch mixed martial arts for a long period of time and have a break down since Franklin is my favourite fighter. Dan Henderson I heard is going to fight Jeremy Horn. Sounds like Horn is doomed.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

Franklin better with the hands

Henderson better chin

Wrestling Henderson

And no way is Frank going to catch him with a sub.

The fight with Geremy horn should be good. Horn was suposed to Fight Evan Tanner but he was replace a while back.Should be a good one.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Punching
Speed- Dewey cooper
Combo- ernesto hoost
Strength-bob sapp
Knee's- remy bonjansky

Elbows- Jorge rivera (He cuts everyone)

Kicks- Cro Cop

Take downs- Randy Coture

Take down defense- Chuck Liddell

Slams- Rampage Jackson

Submissions-Sakuraba

Ground and pound- Fedor

Chin- Don frye
Heart- ken shamrock (he takes tremendous beatings)

Stare down- Wanderlie Silva


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

moldy said:


> Heart- ken shamrock (he takes tremendous beatings)


But that's only because he can't give them, HAHA!


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

doublelegtakedown said:


> umm nobody is to good for koshcheck he was an ncaa all american
> OWNED!
> but who cares about kicks and koshcheck is the next big thing for mma


totally agree about koscheck he is a beast


----------



## Dandada187 (Jun 7, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> totally agree about koscheck he is a beast


I DONT CARE WHAT ANY OF YOU GUYS SAY KOS SUCKS BALLS....HE IS LIKE A SMALLER RASHAD WITHOUT THE STRIKING..ACUALLY THEY BOTH HAVE SHITTY STRIKING....I HATE THESE LAY AND PRAY *******...UNTILL THEY CAN GET BETTER STRIKING THEY SHOULD GO BACK TO THE SMALLER ORGS


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

hands speed- vitor
combo-gomi
knockout power-chuck
knees-wandy
elbows-crow
kicks-crocop
takedowns-koscheck
takedown defense-chuck
slams-rampage
submissions-big nog
g and p-fedor
chin-hunt
heart-royce
staredown-cmon now too easy


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Dandada187 said:


> I DONT CARE WHAT ANY OF YOU GUYS SAY KOS SUCKS BALLS....HE IS LIKE A SMALLER RASHAD WITHOUT THE STRIKING..ACUALLY THEY BOTH HAVE SHITTY STRIKING....I HATE THESE LAY AND PRAY *******...UNTILL THEY CAN GET BETTER STRIKING THEY SHOULD GO BACK TO THE SMALLER ORGS


why go to the smaller shows when hes winning at the big shows...he will be champ maybe not this year of next but eventually


----------



## Dandada187 (Jun 7, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> why go to the smaller shows when hes winning at the big shows...he will be champ maybe not this year of next but eventually


LMFAO.....THERE IS NO WAY NETHER OF THOSE GUYS WILL EVER BE A CHAMP IN THE UFC....WTF I CANT BIELVE YOU JUST SAID THAT UR A DUMB ASS


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Bring it on then,,hahaha


----------

